# ho track building



## garyd5987 (Jun 11, 2008)

I've doing some research on wooden ho tracks
where do you get the rebar for for the rails
what size is it 
any other tips would be helpful


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

It's back by the concrete supplies at Menard's -- at mine it was hanging on an end cap and was sold on a small spool maybe 5-inches wide. Had to look around for a while to find it.

Joez did a track with it, plus a couple other guys here -- I'm sure they'll toss in their $.02 worth. :thumbsup:


----------



## lbowles2 (Oct 22, 2008)

garyd5987 said:


> I've doing some research on wooden ho tracks
> where do you get the rebar for for the rails
> what size is it
> any other tips would be helpful


It's not actually rebar you're looking for... it's the wire that is used to tie rebar together that you want. I'm not sure what size it actually is and what size bit you would use for the installation groove.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I believe it's 1/16 and called rebar tie wire.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm confused. I thought this was gonna talk about making a building for an HO track... :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## garyd5987 (Jun 11, 2008)

*thanks*

that will help out
i know rebar is a little to big for rails
rebar tie wire makes more sense


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Or you can use stitching wire, as we did on the west side of Australia:

http://routedtrack.hobby-site.com/

Cheers

Richard


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

a friend of mine had the idea of using #12copper ground wire and running it through my
ring roller (for making cylinders out of sheet metal) to flatten it...would this work?


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

There's good information at www.hosltcarracing.com under the wooden track section. They suggest 16 gauge rebar tie wire.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

You may also want to check out "fish tape". This is a flat, thin material with rounded edges used for pulling wire through conduit. It comes on a wind up spool.


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

*Wooden Track 'Been There - Done That'*

Send me a personal E-Mail and I will be happy to help in anyway - 
Ted G


----------

